# mount mounting /dev/sda3 /newroot failed: Invalid argument

## TayTay

Hallo

Ich habe gehört, dass es in diesem Forum auch einen deutschen Teil gibt, und habe mich deshalb hier registriert.

Ich arbeite seit ca. 2 Monaten mit Gentoo (bin also ein Neuling) und komme von Debian. Mit Debian beschäftige ich mich schon seit ca. 3 Jahren.

Meine erste Frage:

Beim Start meines Systems kommt immer folgende Meldung:

```
mount mounting /dev/sda3 /newroot failed: Invalid argument

!! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in

root block device() :
```

Dann gib ich halt immer /sda6 an (das ist die Root-Partition).

In meiner fstab hat es (glaub) auch keinen Fehler:

```

/dev/sda5      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda6      /      ext3      defaults   0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.

----------

## schachti

Na dann herzlich willkommen bei Gentoo!

Wie ist denn Dein Bootloader konfiguriert? Taucht da an falscher Stelle sda3 auf?

----------

## TayTay

Hallo

Habe das Problem schon gelöst, indem ich mal nen kurzen Blick auf die /boot/grub/grub.conf warf.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schachti

Dann hatte ich ja zumindest den richtigen Riecher!   :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

Bitte auch den Titel auf solved setzten.

----------

## TayTay

Äh :räusper: wie geht das?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *TayTay wrote:*   

> Äh :räusper: wie geht das?

 

Auch von mir ein "Willkommen".

Du editierst den ersten Beitrag und fügst im Titel ein "[Solved]" ein.

Finswimmer

----------

## TayTay

Ah ok, gemacht.

----------

